# Inquiring minds...



## KristieStokesCPC (Jun 5, 2009)

Can someone please, please explain to me why hospitals and agencies with remote positions open want a coder with inpatient/outpatient experience; however, they will not give you a chance to get the experience if you don't already have it???? I have tried to contact all the area hospitals to become a shadow/volunteer coder to get the experience or to even get a part time position...but I constantly get turned down.... does anyone out there have any advice?  I don't want to get discouraged with the future I want to have in my career....


Thanks


----------

